# tankmates for a female betta fish in a 10 gallon



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a female betta that I will be moving to a 10 gallon planted tank once the cycling process is complete. She is a fairly docile betta and because I do not expect any aggression from her I have considered getting her a tankmate. My first idea was to put in an african dwarf frog because I have always wanted a frog. However, I have heard conflicting opinions about whether these would be a good idea to put in the same tank. I only feed my betta when the light is on so I don't expect she would steal food from the frog but it is a legitimate concern. My original idea was to keep my betta with the frog and a couple of ghost shrimp in the tank. I am still considering this combination however I am examining other stocking alternatives. I would like to put something in my tank besides tetras or corys and some fish that I am interested in are:
kuhli loaches 
chili rasbora 
amano shrimp 
However I know vey little about any of these species and would like to know any experiences other owners have had with them. I am most interested in stocking suggestions, and knowing how many to keep. Any other species suggestions would be appreciated as well.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here. This should help

edit: just realized its tiny give me a min


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

maybe this is better

edit: CRAP! alright the hard way lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/freshwater-fish-compatibility-chart-for-you.jpg

there! lol


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

HAHA Thanks for fixing that Ivandert this helps! Just got some Neon Tetras for my betta today.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

not a problem!


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the chart! Although I have another inquiry. Which fish need sand over gravel in their tanks? I have gravel in my tank and have therefore had to rule out corys and loaches.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think that means you can rule them out. I'm pretty sure a few people have corys in tanks with gravel. They just like to dig in sand and look for foods but I'm pretty sure they will be alright.

That being said I don't think any fish we can buy in a pet shop has a specific need of bottom.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

lvandert said:


> I don't think that means you can ru


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

i personally have an albino cory catfish in with my male beta and they have gravel and are extremely healthy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.









BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

